# Road Racing: Willow Springs OCT 8



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

If you want to try your hand at Road Racing come out and join us on October 8th at Willow Springs Raceway. For $125.00 you get 2-1/2 hours of track time, all you can eat BBQ lunch, and even a T-Shirt. There will be a classroom instruction and instructors to help you out if you need that for no extra cost. Check www.opentrackracing.com for more details!

Come on out guys... It's a blast... the track is increadably fun and the guys and gals out there are great! It would be cool to get some more nissans out there picking on people. Free rides in Vipers! Maybe even a Comp Coupe... Anyhow... check out the website, go to the message board w/ any questions everyone there is way cool. 

Mike

Here's a video of the highspeed turn... followed by a sloooowww porsche driver!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

*OMG*

I wish i wish i wish this will be my back yard some day!! thats a sweet facility. if i can afford to do it i would love to but damn..... how safe is it... how hard is it on your car and tire... whats recommended to bring.. aside from what i read on the website?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Ahhh.... Great pic...

DUDE!!! it's the most fun I've ever had... It leaves a grin on your face for weeks to come.

I had the same concerns that you did before I went. It's up to you how hard you are on your car. You would start in beginner group... you drive as fast as you feel comfortable or want to. It's as hard on your car as you want it to be. I just blew my motor 2 mo ago at the track, my motor had 160k on it and had problems already... in other words I was anticipating it. 

and yes we run the big track, it's so freaking fast... my first time out in my sentra when it was bone stock except for springs I was doing 105 in the turn 8 sweeper totally comfortably. I wanted to go faster but my car didn't have it 

anyway... go on the board ask questions, post again, what ever... it would be great to get people out. You get to have instruction to, there are some great drivers out there. It's easy to learn if you are comfortable w/ it. Don't get me wrong... you will be nervous your first time out but you settle down quick and consentrate. I guarantee you will be faster than people in yellow group even your first time out, not even pushing your car to it's limits.

I have an autopower rollbar and 5 pt. harnesses for safety. I would recomend at least 5 pts not only for obvious safety reasons but it keeps you planted in your seat so you can consentrate on driving. Tires... i depends, what's the tread wear rating on them? If they are normal street tires, you'll be fine as far as wear goes... I have Falken Azenis and they last a while, as long as I don't drive them on the street


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i have pirelli p4000s on the front and hopefully on teh back really soon. my back tires need replacing, i wouldnt race on them at all and the front ones are 3 weeks old or 1000 miles old if that. other than that im bone stock except whats listed below. And wheres a good place to get a helmet if i can get out there????


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Borrow one... If your really stuck.. I can probably help you out.

Motor cycle helmets are fine.


For your first times at the track... I wouldn't mod your car.. Your just learning how to drive. HP is not important in this case... The slower your car is the easier it is to learn the line and breaking/accel points. 5pt is $60 from Summit racing, and an easy install. 

Also if anyone can't go but knows someone who might be interested send them to the site or contact me at 

[email protected]


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ok i can do that or find a cheap one.. id like to get one for the hell of it and also when i buy a quad some day hehe do you have aim or yahoo or anything???


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> *ok i can do that or find a cheap one.. id like to get one for the hell of it and also when i buy a quad some day hehe do you have aim or yahoo or anything??? *


mightymiket1 aol


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

already gotcha lol


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Some pics of previous events:


----------

